# Got my wife a broken drum for christmas



## spokenivandrago (Jul 20, 2010)

You cant beat it!!

Sorry.


----------



## UnrealEgg (Oct 12, 2014)

Good god...


----------



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

Boom Boom .... actually not boom boom as it's broken


----------



## bipodgroup (Nov 19, 2014)

how do you know it's broken?


----------

